# Sub caliber device for 12 gauge



## Chifuka-ryu (May 24, 2010)

A friend of mine has a shotgun but does not get all the practice he can because of ammo costs. I would like to give him an adapter that would let him shoot .22 out of his 12 gauge. So far, the only site I found did not respond to my e-mails.

If anyone can help I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2010)

Chifuka-ryu said:


> A friend of mine has a shotgun but does not get all the practice he can because of ammo costs. I would like to give him an adapter that would let him shoot .22 out of his 12 gauge. So far, the only site I found did not respond to my e-mails.
> 
> If anyone can help I would appreciate it.



I'm not sure such a thing exists.  I know there are some insert barrels one can order with certain custom shotguns, but they are entire barrels.  One problem is that the 22LR is rimfire, and the shotgun is centerfire.  Thus, the firing pin is out of line for a rimfire.  Another problem with a simple sub-gauge insert (they do make them for putting larger gauges in smaller gauge weapons, such as 20 gauge in a 12 gauge shotgun) is the accuracy.  Without a reasonable-length rifled barrel, accuracy would be likely terrible.  And of course, shotguns, being shotguns, don't generally have sights on them, just a bead and groove.


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2010)

I suspect more of your accuracy issues come from dealing with recoil for followup shots, so I don't really see how the 22 adapter would help there.  You would probably be as well off getting a laser sight and practice painting targets.


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 24, 2010)

With .22 shotshells you get a gelcap sized charge of dust shot good for about 10 feet.
With solid rounds the accuracy would be lousy for the above mentioned reasons 
Pass on that gadget and either get some low end shells at box mart or a local firearms store.

By all means encourage you friend to pratice often!!


----------



## jks9199 (May 24, 2010)

Why?  IF such a gadget exists (it'd pretty much have to be some sort of flechet round...), it still wouldn't be good practice for a shotgun.

And shotgun is an easy reload... which dramatically reduces the costs.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 25, 2010)

Looks like there are plenty of them!

http://www.mcace.com/shotguninserts.htm

http://www.gun-tests.com/issues/16_...mall-gauge-shotgun-chamber-inserts5196-1.html

http://www.chambermates.com/background.htm

I think they even make 12 gauge 'shells' that have .22 lr barrels in them and you load a round of .22 in the hulls and feed them in like regular shells (and I'd love to get about 20 of them for practice with my riot guns.)

Deaf


----------

